#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  JEC Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

JEC Jabalpur Year of Establishment:* 1947.

*JEC Jabalpur Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*JEC Jabalpur Mode Of Admission:* MPPET.

*JEC Jabalpur Branches In Engineering:
*

Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering

*JEC JABALPUR CUT OFF 2014 FOR FIRST ROUND:*
*Branch*

*Category*

*JEE mains 2014 closing rank*

*JK Residents*

*JK Migrants*

*Domicile*


CE

OBC/H/OP

354315

N

N

Y


CE

OBC/X/F

78870

N

N

Y


CE

OBC/X/OP

52081

N

N

Y


CE

SC/H/OP

869794

N

N

Y


CE

SC/NCC/OP

666302

N

N

Y


CE

SC/X/F

267392

N

N

Y


CE

SC/X/OP

196240

N

N

Y


CE

ST/X/F

205252

N

N

Y


CE

ST/X/OP

347606

N

N

Y


CE

UR/FF/OP

304919

N

N

Y


CE

UR/S/F

202973

N

N

Y


CE

UR/S/OP

113941

N

N

Y


CE

UR/X/F

69695

N

N

Y


CE

UR/X/OP

36058

N

N

AI


CE

UR/X/OP

54833

N

N

Y


CSE

OBC/FF/OP

347716

N

N

Y


CSE

OBC/NCC/OP

171595

N

N

Y


CSE

OBC/S/OP

120324

N

N

Y


CSE

OBC/X/F

86960

N

N

Y


CSE

OBC/X/OP

53168

N

N

Y


CSE

SC/X/F

222827

N

N

Y


CSE

SC/X/OP

308955

N

N

Y


CSE

ST/X/F

480187

N

N

Y


CSE

ST/X/OP

585640

N

N

Y


CSE

UR/FF/OP

108672

N

N

Y


CSE

UR/H/OP

632288

N

N

Y


CSE

UR/NCC/OP

351722

N

N

Y


CSE

UR/S/F

131113

N

N

Y


CSE

UR/S/OP

70063

N

N

Y


CSE

UR/X/F

61545

N

N

Y


CSE

UR/X/OP

41589

N

N

AI


CSE

UR/X/OP

51708

N

N

Y


EC

OBC/FF/OP

329141

N

N

Y


EC

OBC/S/F

207514

N

N

Y


EC

OBC/X/F

108382

N

N

Y


EC

OBC/X/OP

64250

N

N

Y


EC

SC/S/OP

198303

N

N

Y


EC

SC/X/F

250546

N

N

Y


EC

SC/X/OP

274801

N

N

Y


EC

ST/NCC/OP

1171695

N

N

Y


EC

ST/X/F

518608

N

N

Y


EC

ST/X/OP

522202

N

N

Y


EC

UR/FF/OP

357417

N

N

Y


EC

UR/H/OP

969221

N

N

Y


EC

UR/NCC/OP

376885

N

N

Y


EC

UR/S/OP

125269

N

N

Y


EC

UR/X/F

72891

N

N

Y


EC

UR/X/M

748817

N

Y

N


EC

UR/X/OP

44475

N

N

AI


EC

UR/X/OP

62990

N

N

Y


EE

N

1

Y




EE

OBC/X/F

75618

N

N

Y


EE

OBC/X/OP

61334

N

N

Y


EE

SC/FF/OP

520885

N

N

Y


EE

SC/X/F

205845

N

N

Y


EE

SC/X/OP

217366

N

N

Y


EE

ST/X/F

442886

N

N

Y


EE

ST/X/OP

442390

N

N

Y


EE

UR/FF/OP

412827

N

N

Y


EE

UR/NCC/OP

251943

N

N

Y


EE

UR/S/OP

83427

N

N

Y


EE

UR/X/F

66790

N

N

Y


EE

UR/X/OP

51526

N

N

Y


EE

UR/X/OP

41557

N

N

AI


IP

OBC/X/F

154232

N

N

Y


IP

OBC/X/OP

118546

N

N

Y


IP

SC/X/F

416730

N

N

Y


IP

SC/X/OP

459591

N

N

Y


IP

ST/X/F

1193209

N

N

Y


IP

ST/X/OP

964945

N

N

Y


IP

UR/FF/OP

463536

N

N

Y


IP

UR/S/F

295701

N

N

Y


IP

UR/S/OP

260653

N

N

Y


IP

UR/X/F

124734

N

N

Y


IP

UR/X/OP

74470

N

N

AI


IP

UR/X/OP

111059

N

N

Y


IT

OBC/S/OP

242788

N

N

Y


IT

OBC/X/F

115254

N

N

Y


IT

OBC/X/OP

78560

N

N

Y


IT

SC/X/F

416563

N

N

Y


IT

SC/X/OP

398813

N

N

Y


IT

ST/X/F

550010

N

N

Y


IT

ST/X/OP

791087

N

N

Y


IT

UR/FF/F

702394

N

N

Y


IT

UR/H/OP

652416

N

N

Y


IT

UR/NCC/OP

697477

N

N

Y


IT

UR/S/F

238200

N

N

Y


IT

UR/S/OP

119195

N

N

Y


IT

UR/X/F

82844

N

N

Y


IT

UR/X/OP

51731

N

N

AI


IT

UR/X/OP

76955

N

N

Y


MECH

OBC/NCC/OP

292788

N

N

Y


MECH

OBC/X/F

101442

N

N

Y


MECH

OBC/X/OP

48858

N

N

Y


MECH

SC/X/F

244751

N

N

Y


MECH

SC/X/OP

182855

N

N

Y


MECH

ST/X/F

484756

N

N

Y


MECH

ST/X/OP

359545

N

N

Y


MECH

UR/FF/F

878652

N

N

Y


MECH

UR/FF/OP

269967

N

N

Y


MECH

UR/H/OP

906307

N

N

Y


MECH

UR/NCC/OP

167166

N

N

Y


MECH

UR/S/OP

76331

N

N

Y


MECH

UR/X/F

77821

N

N

Y


MECH

UR/X/M

547049

Y

N

N


MECH

UR/X/M

932125

N

Y

Y


MECH

UR/X/OP

30336

N

N

AI


MECH

UR/X/OP

38647

N

N

Y




*Fee Structure
*
Fee and Deposits for Session 2014-2015



*Placement 2015 Will be updated soon

**JEC Jabalpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Jabalpur Engineering College, Jabalpur was established on 7 July, 1947 when the entire global chess board was witnessing a dramatic change. It was born just a few months before India broke the shackles of British slavery.
This illustrious Institution got the distinction of being the Second Engineering College in India and is the premier institution of Engineering Education in Central India. Thanks to the inspired vision of the great pioneering Principal Dr. S.P. Chakravarti. From a very small room in old Robertson College, this tiny icon has grown into a mighty oak tree, which is now 63 years old and has celebrated its Diamond Jubilee in the year 2007.


The college since its inception has a well equipped High Voltage Laboratory and Telecommunication Department which was not available in any other contemporary colleges. Even before the advent of Television in the country, Telecommunication Lab was established in this college. The former has been made as one of the Centers of Excellence by Govt. of India in recognition of its contribution in the area of High-Voltage research and testing. It is getting grants from government of India to further promote its research and development activities. The college also has the distinction of being the first in India to offer BE degree in Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering.


*Central library:* The college has a collection of books on science and technology including chemistry, mathematics, physics, mechanical engineering, civil engineering, computer science, electrical and electronics engineering, and industrial production engineering. The library also has books on humanities and social sciences.

*JEC Jabalpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*


Boys

9

900


Girls

2

150





*JEC Jabalpur Address:* Jabalpur Engineering College,Gokulpur, Jabalpur, Madhya Pradesh 482011, India.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JEC Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

